
What happens to the weight of a USB drive when you store files on it? - njlern
http://www.yasasmedia.com/what-happens-to-the-weight-of-a-usb-drive-when-you-store-files-on-it/
======
tlb
The analysis is incorrect. You don't add or subtract electrons from the
overall device, because then the entire device would have a charge. Charging a
memory cell involves moving electrons from one side of the insulator to the
other.

~~~
njlern
Thanks for your info i was thinking about it too this principle happens in CCD
based devices i think.

